# Rising Spirits How-to



## dave the dead

I have compiled a bunch of pictures into a general How-to on my new rising spirits prop. Obviously this is just an overview of the build, so if you need any specifics just ask.

A quick list of materials before you check out my video:
7 or 8 feet of 1/2 inch pvc (you could use heavier if you want to)
heat gun to bend pvc
skull or head of some sort---I used 2 part urethane skulls from a latex mold
black water distribution hose (i used this because I found it on clearance for $1----improvise with your own ideas here (needs to be fairly lightweight, though)
duct tape, zip ties, and other misc. fasteners
greatstuff expanding foam
black spraypaint
black pantyhose
latex
acrylic paints

Ok, now that you've got all your materials, keep up with this video and you'll be done in 3 minutes 15 seconds 

( actually they took me just 3 evenings to make each spirit )

rising spirit :: RISING SPIRIT PROP HOW TO remix by davethedead - Photobucket


----------



## Dr Morbius

Man that video is great! Makes an ordinary How-to very entertaining!


----------



## Lilly

Good video Dave..
If i have time i may try this..


----------



## turtle2778

Oh Shut the hell up...THAT was freakin COOOOOL!!! WOW, i wanna put that in my lawn right now to scare my neighbors. Excellent job. WOW WOW WOW


----------



## slimy

What a great how to.

Excellent prop, and very entertaining vid.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Gonna enter this in the contest Dave?


----------



## dave the dead

Sickie Ickie said:


> Gonna enter this in the contest Dave?


If I hadn't already entered my skull stack lights, you bet! I haven't done a cost tally, but they would have definitely made the cut.:jol:


----------



## Lilly

Any further progress on your 3rd yet? 
Have you decided yet on how you will set these up?


----------



## dave the dead

Lilly said:


> Any further progress on your 3rd yet?
> Have you decided yet on how you will set these up?


not yet Lilly. I have gotten sidetracked into something else for the time being.I will definitely keep you posted.


----------



## Lilly

Y I know how that is ..should be working on my other things but made the swing instead haha.. ok thanks


----------



## Bone Dancer

Truely a masterpiece. I wish i could hang out in your garage and watch you work sometime. Your use of common materials to obtain your effects is amazing.Do you have a link to the how-to?


----------



## dave the dead

Bone Dancer said:


> Truely a masterpiece. I wish i could hang out in your garage and watch you work sometime. Your use of common materials to obtain your effects is amazing.Do you have a link to the how-to?


sorry bonedancer, just the video for now....no detailed how-to. The thing is, its so much like watching a mad scientist when I get rolling on a prop, I don't even know if I could write a decent how to....take some of this....oh nothat didn't work, try that, yeah that's better...now add this, oh yeah! what if....no....ok try that.....


----------



## SkullAndBone

Nicely done!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Very Nice! Entertaining video, like how your creature swings with air movement...CREEPY!!


----------



## Bone Dancer

I guess that is the point I was trying to make. You dont start with a bucky, but use normal hardware items. And on top of that you show the importance of thinking out of the box ( or coffin ) when creating your props. Again, very well done.


----------



## Black Cat

Nicely done video how-to.


----------



## HalloweenRick

Very nice!


----------



## tonguesandwich

Dave, what are you using for the Fangs?


----------



## dave the dead

tonguesandwich said:


> Dave, what are you using for the Fangs?


they are dowel rods sharpened in a pencil sharpener, then carved slightly with a shop knife.


----------



## tonguesandwich

Monster Maestro Dave, 
I tried my hand at haunting last year...and boy, was it a disaster, but there was a line around the block to get into my crate shed and covered porch. This year I think I am going to imitate you, a bit, on you creations. 
So, I am glad you like to share
I am thinking of doing three spirits but with a little more twist in the figures, attach them to an old motorized pottters wheel, build a box around them, add lights. Hopefully the spin and the lighting will give the feeling of upward motion. I was thinking of building a bottomless pit and putting on it it "gateway" to hell. Then on the spirits box have "exit".... Any thoughts on that?


----------



## BudMan

Hats off to another great prop!


----------



## dave the dead

tonguesandwich said:


> I am thinking of doing three spirits but with a little more twist in the figures, attach them to an old motorized pottters wheel, build a box around them, add lights. Hopefully the spin and the lighting will give the feeling of upward motion. I was thinking of building a bottomless pit and putting on it it "gateway" to hell. Then on the spirits box have "exit".... Any thoughts on that?


not sure where you are going with the box,(just not understanding what you have in mind) but motorizing a cluster of spirals sounds pretty cool. I currently have these hanging horizontally and individually in my basement storage area, and am liking the look even more. I think its time to get on to making up some more.....


----------



## tonguesandwich

The box would cover the potters wheel and hide the lights. I would attempt to make it look like they are tearing out of the ground, so I guess it wouldn't really be a box.:zombie: . How sturdy are the ones you made. Would they handle platform movement.


----------



## dave the dead

With some creative reingineering I think they would....3 spirits in an upward spiral could easily be connected to each other,(without looking like they were connected) which would really help the overall strength. If you decide to build a version of this, maybe start with 3/4 inch pvc rather than 1/2 inch....


----------



## Lakeside Haunt

wow absolutely wonderful i may make some of these for my yard


----------



## Samhain

It's funny you mention spinning tonguesandwich, watching this video, all I could think was: they would look so cool if they were spinning and surrounded by a cloud of chilled fog. Because of the shape and the motion, they would really look they were rising, the fog would hide the mechanism (in theory).
I like the idea of a box. What you could do is build the box, water proof it and sink it so it lies flat with the ground. Basically dig a hole and lower it in. Then if you piled some of the dirt around the top of the box, it really would look like they had broken out of the ground.
Oo, low red lighting and a smoke machine in the box would make it look like they were coming out of hell!
Ok, I'll stop myself before I get too carried away


----------



## Samhain

Oh and excellent job


----------



## dave the dead

Thanks everyone...glad you like them! My next two are nearly done, and have been built to be suspended horizontally. This is gonna be one wicked, wicked scene! I'll have pix soon.


----------



## dave the dead

the next two spirits.

How's this for a nice summer yard decoration?


----------



## octoberist

Maybe it's wrong to drool over these creations on a Sunday morning - but I can't help it. They are beautiful.


----------



## 1031fan

very nice dave! great unique look to these props! cant wait to see how you finish the scene out - keep us posted

riley


----------



## octoberist

dave the dead said:


> Obviously this is just an overview of the build, so if you need any specifics just ask.
> 
> A quick list of materials before you check out my video:
> 
> Kkull or head of some sort---I used 2 part urethane skulls from a latex mold


I have a question. I have just made a latex skull mold, and want to use 2 part urethane to cast the skulls. I have been told that urethane can really stick to the latex and ruin the mold. What kind of mold release do you use? And have you had any trouble with the urethane sticking to the latex? Thanks.


----------



## 1031fan

btw - is that nylons u used?


----------



## dave the dead

octoberist said:


> I have a question. I have just made a latex skull mold, and want to use 2 part urethane to cast the skulls. I have been told that urethane can really stick to the latex and ruin the mold. What kind of mold release do you use? And have you had any trouble with the urethane sticking to the latex? Thanks.


I haven't had a problem with any sticking at all. The latex mold peels off very easily after the urethane has cured. I have, however, had to occasionally coat the inside of the mold with a thin coat of vaseline just because it seems like the latex dries out after a while. My only advice on the urethane is to be patient before you de-mold your pull. If you pull it too soon, the urethane will have a sandy texture that may fall off inside your mold, loosing alot of detail.

yes, 1031fan, I used nylon pantyhose as the skin.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Yes Dave, they make a great summer yard decoration. Maybe as part of a water fountain, tinting the water red and having it pour from the mouths perhaps. So what do the folks next door think about you and your creations, or have they just given up on you.
Dave, your work is both creative and inspirational, very well done sir.


----------



## Lilly

that would be an excellent fountain of spirits as BD says.


----------



## Samhain

Eek I want them so much!


----------



## octoberist

dave the dead said:


> I haven't had a problem with any sticking at all. The latex mold peels off very easily after the urethane has cured. I have, however, had to occasionally coat the inside of the mold with a thin coat of vaseline just because it seems like the latex dries out after a while. My only advice on the urethane is to be patient before you de-mold your pull. If you pull it too soon, the urethane will have a sandy texture that may fall off inside your mold, loosing alot of detail.


Thanks so much for the info, Dave, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Fangs

BD----get out of my head!!!!!! I had just said that do Dave a few nights ago! LOL :> heeheehee you know what they say about great minds.....  DAVE!!!!! These are absolutely AWESOME!!!!!!! thank you for the how to!!! I can't wait to make some of these! Sweet job Dave!


----------



## Fangs

I also can see them spinning like Samhein suggested..... Ohhh decisions decisions LOL :>


----------



## Lilly

I love looking at these Dave..
they look cool hanging in the trees ..another scenario!!
now you need a graveyard under them so they can hover above the graves.


----------



## buckaneerbabe

I just know those things are gonna give me nightmares tonight.


----------



## MacabreManor

Those are just wickedly beautiful. I can't believe you're making me finally go out and buy a heat gun. Not to mention now I have one more prop to add to this year's build list!


----------



## widowsbluff

They are stunning. I think I need them, no I know I need them, just one question. How are they anchored in the ground?


----------



## dave the dead

widowsbluff said:


> They are stunning. I think I need them, no I know I need them, just one question. How are they anchored in the ground?


I have them anchored over a piece of rebar. The pvc frame ends vertically while the tail continues back up in the curve. I have left access to the end of the pvc, and it just slips over the rebar.


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Impressive and original. It's not just a prop. It's art. Sick, demented art.


----------



## heresjohnny

Dave, they give the impression of being ghost, nice prop


----------



## Lilly

dave you have any pics of al lthree yet>/ or did i miss them somewhere?


----------



## dave the dead

Actually Lilly, I'm now working on #five.........I'll have to wait to get them on display to get a good picture, though.... 
(it will be in the photo gallery when I do post it)


----------



## cindyt7

Dave- you do know immation is the highest form of flattery right? Not only are these great, but the nylon is a really good idea. Going to the store to pick some up tomorrow. It will add some variety to my corpese. There's nothing worse then digging yourself out of your grave to look just like everyone else! My coprses thank you!


----------



## dave the dead

cindyt7 said:


> Dave- you do know immation is the highest form of flattery right? Not only are these great, but the nylon is a really good idea. Going to the store to pick some up tomorrow. It will add some variety to my corpese. There's nothing worse then digging yourself out of your grave to look just like everyone else! My coprses thank you!


Well flatter away, then....just be sure to share your pictures when you are done!


----------



## DeathTouch

I just wanted to say that I love your risingspirit prop. I think I will have to copy it.


----------



## PerfessorEvil

DeathTouch said:


> I just wanted to say that I love your risingspirit prop. I think I will have to copy it.


Heh... ditto! Except that I'm about 3/4 of the way done now.

My version (giving full credit to Dave of course) has three spirits, which will hopefully balance it over the central point.

Then I'm planning on mounting it to a bicycle wheel rim and spinning it with a windshield wiper motor (or something else if that ends up too fast)

Finally, I'm going to build a small well type structure to hide the mechanism, and pipe fog up through it.

Here is the progress so far:
Edit: Removed pic due to host issues on my server


----------



## DeathTouch

That is cool Perfessorevil. I love it. Now I have to put my thinking cap on and make it a little different. Iike with naked chicks or something. LOL


----------



## DeathTouch

Oh, now I remember. When you said you were going to have it spin. Transworld a few years ago had a spinning spirts prop. It reminded me of this. I wonder if that could be done.


----------



## DeathTouch

Hey, Dave. How did you make the chest?


----------



## dave the dead

DeathTouch said:


> Hey, Dave. How did you make the chest?


something like this....









Cool ideas on the movement. I haven'y really given these guys alot of thought lately, other than having one about 1/2 done on my bench. I can just see the thread now...."how to build a 'Dave the Dead Rising spirit".....


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Looks like watering hose.


----------



## Evil Eyes

Fantastic work! The video was wonderful to watch and I love how it moves in the wind. You are truly an artist!


----------



## dave the dead

a new addition to the swarm....a rising spirit groundbreaker.


----------



## Zero

Hey, I am having trouble getting my arms to stay up in the air. any ideas?


----------



## dave the dead

what did you make them from Zero?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

spaghetti.


----------



## MistressOfMayhem

I really like the look of these - maybe if I have enough time...famous last words right?


----------



## drbrandon73

Very Very cool. I am going to make this with my kids!


----------



## PerfessorEvil

Ok, got my version moving now... even though I'm far from finished.

Lets just see if I can get youtube videos to embed...





If not, here is a link:


----------



## Samhain

Wow looks good Perfessor!
When I first saw these, that was what I had in mind. Nice work
Full credit to Dave as well though, as he was the genius behind these beauties


----------



## dave the dead

Nice job perfessor! Looks cool....now finish those babies up!!!!

drbrandon73...please stick with pvc...no need to make these out of your kids...(oops, you said WITH your kids...sorry)

I have been rethinking the flow and movement that the form of these suggest. Once I get mine up and flying, I'll post my idea. Mwa ha ha ha ha!!!!!


----------



## PerfessorEvil

Samhain said:


> Wow looks good Perfessor!
> When I first saw these, that was what I had in mind. Nice work
> Full credit to Dave as well though, as he was the genius behind these beauties


Thanks! And absolutely full credit to Dave... everywhere I've posted my version says based off of Dave's with a link to this thread. I just didn't do it here because, well, you guys already know Dave is the genius behind the original. LOL


----------



## Toktorill

Those were gorgeous! Awesome work, and good job on the video editing too!


----------



## trexmgd

PerfessorEvil said:


> Ok, got my version moving now... even though I'm far from finished.
> 
> Lets just see if I can get youtube videos to embed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If not, here is a link:


I see you used some "Tees" cut in half to mount them to your wheel. How is that holding up? Just looking at it, I would think there may a lot of strain on those.


----------



## PerfessorEvil

trexmgd said:


> I see you used some "Tees" cut in half to mount them to your wheel. How is that holding up? Just looking at it, I would think there may a lot of strain on those.


So far so good, but I wouldn't be surprised if one of them broke. I have a couple already cut for a backup.

Since each spirit curves around on itself, the strain isn't quite as bad as you'd expect.

I also ended up using 6 or 7 screws for each one.


----------



## turtle2778

OOOh STFU...Perfessor EVIL THOSE ROCK ROCK ROCK...Damn way to make a GREAT idea even better. WOW!!!


----------



## slimy

I built two of these today. They look great. I'll see if they hold up from the storm we are having. 

I mounted them to the roof of my house and I love the look. 

Thank you for the how to. These were very easy to build, and they look phenomenal.


----------



## dave the dead

slimy said:


> I built two of these today. They look great. I'll see if they hold up from the storm we are having.
> 
> I mounted them to the roof of my house and I love the look.
> 
> Thank you for the how to. These were very easy to build, and they look phenomenal.


Fantastic! Glad to hear they turned out, and that you found the methods helpful. Now give up the pix...I wanna see em!


----------



## PerfessorEvil

turtle2778 said:


> OOOh STFU...Perfessor EVIL THOSE ROCK ROCK ROCK...Damn way to make a GREAT idea even better. WOW!!!


Thanks Turtle! BTW, finally finished my version and got it set up in the front yard. Only thing missing is the fog I'm going to pipe through it, and whatever wailing/moaning sounds I'm going to pick for it... which will be a much better soundtrack than my just-getting-over-a-cold mouthbreathing you can hear on the video. :zombie:






The spirits themselves still didn't come out as cool as Dave's, but I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## Ghoul Friday

Dave: The ones on the lawn are great, but hanging in the trees...that's beautiful. I mean, really graceful looking. 

PerfessorE: Cool to see them spinning around. And don't be modest. Yours are great as well. We all just have a different artistic signature that comes through in props, regardless of how we try to imitate something. Makes it your own


----------



## randy2084

Simply incredible work!

I have a few questions:

Do you use one continuous piece of PVC for these?

Do you just bend the PVC with your hands or employ
some other method? Also, if using your hands to shape
the PVC, do you need to wear gloves or does the PVC
not get that hot?


----------



## dave the dead

randy2084 said:


> Simply incredible work!
> 
> I have a few questions:
> 
> Do you use one continuous piece of PVC for these?
> 
> Do you just bend the PVC with your hands or employ
> some other method? Also, if using your hands to shape
> the PVC, do you need to wear gloves or does the PVC
> not get that hot?


The spine is a single piece of pvc. I used a T fitting in some of the last ones and used pvc as the arms for them.

I heat the pvc with a small torch, and bend it by hand. If you are careful about keeping the heat in a small area, it doesn't travel in the pipe enough to worry about. You can always wear gloves if it concerns you.
NOTE!!!! If you are heating pvc, ALWAYS MAKE SURE YOU HAVE GOOD VENTILATION OR WEAR A RESPIRATOR!!!! the fumes are very strong and toxic....not good for the lungs.


----------



## randy2084

Ah...You used a PVC T fitting for your "flying" ones, right?
Those are wickedly cool...Wish I had some strong trees on
my property from which to hang something like that!

I've used my heat gun to soften the PVC I used for my
graveyard fence so that I could fit finials over the ends, but
never to shape an entire piece. Just doing that did not pro-
duce any fumes though. I normally work in my garage (ex-
cept for painting which I do outside) so I'll be sure to use a
respirator if I attempt a project based on your work.


----------



## tonguesandwich

Sweet!


----------



## Silent Requiem

this is so cool! i most definitly will be trying this, especially the ones hanging in the trees. what did you hang them with?


----------



## dave the dead

Silent Requiem said:


> this is so cool! i most definitly will be trying this, especially the ones hanging in the trees. what did you hang them with?


they are hung with some rebar tie wire.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

and hovering spells of course


----------



## beelce

Great Dave...I love these guys!


----------



## MBrennan

*How did you make the hands?*

I'm new to this site (awesome site!). Maybe it has been covered elsewhere, but how did you make the hands, and how do you make those skulls?

Those rising spirits are EXTREMELY cool! I'm going to try to make a fountain spewing into a huge cast iron pot. Any ideas on how to make water glow?

mjb


----------



## throughthepatch

Excellent!


----------



## lowdwnrob

Dave, you are the man


----------



## dave the dead

MBrennan said:


> I'm new to this site (awesome site!). Maybe it has been covered elsewhere, but how did you make the hands, and how do you make those skulls?
> 
> Those rising spirits are EXTREMELY cool! I'm going to try to make a fountain spewing into a huge cast iron pot. Any ideas on how to make water glow?
> 
> mjb


The hands are made with greatstuff sprayed into the top half of a set of plastic hands sold at BigLots a few years ago...wire is laid into the mold before filling with greatstuff to make them more durable and poseable.

The skulls are 2 part urethane poured into a latex mold that I made.


----------



## berzerkmonkey

MBrennan said:


> Those rising spirits are EXTREMELY cool! I'm going to try to make a fountain spewing into a huge cast iron pot. Any ideas on how to make water glow?mjb


You might want to try adding Rit Whitener to the water, stirring it well, and shining a black light on it. I would think the bluing agent in the Rit would cause a mild glowing effect - it would only be blue though, IF it worked.

EDIT: By golly, if you Google "Glowing water effect" you get quite a few hits. Apparently tonic water and water with fluorescent markers in it both glow under black light too.


----------



## blacklightmike

Not only is this one of the most beautiful, artistic sculpts I've seen, you've also turned me on to some cool music as well. Great job, Dave!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm seeing this thread for the first time as well - these guys just bowl me over. So beautiful, so simple, and so VERY effective. The fact that they can have movement without motors is even better - that's one less extension cord to worry about.


----------



## DeathTouch

Could you imagine one of these risiing spirts as a FCG. Moving back and forth like a snake. It could be done.


----------



## dave the dead

risen from the grave yet again....lol


----------



## bohica

This is absolutely fantastic! Yet another prop I want to make....lol


----------



## tot13

I _finally_ got one of my kids interested in prop-making, and he decided to try Dave's Rising Spirits. He had trouble with the garden hoses and soaker hoses being rigid enough to support the weight of hands and still remain up-raised. It looks kinda like you/Dave may have used 110 electrical wire, which I don't have laying around. So, here's the solution that Zack came up with, and oh yeah, I think you'll see that playing with the heat gun was a big plus for him, lol.


----------



## dave the dead

The flexible hose that I used was very lightweight, and yes, I reinforced it with 110 electrical wire. Some of the later models I made used pvc as arms...ya just gotta do what works for you...there is no right or wrong as long as the end product looks cool. Keep us updated with your progress!


----------



## tot13

Thanks, Dave. Though I'm grateful to you for sharing your work with us, I'm incredibly jealous of your creativity, lol. "Whatever works" is what I keep telling Zachary just to try to make him think. Thanks again, and I'll post more pics as he progresses.


----------



## fritz42_male

Hmmm - how about a DNA Helix style one?


----------



## tot13

fritz42_male said:


> Hmmm - how about a DNA Helix style one?


LOL, I'd have to hide my PVC and the heat gun because he'd probably try it if he thought of it.


----------



## fritz42_male

I'm going to try one this season. I have a spare mirror ball motor to make it gently rotate. 

I might make it a descending one though lit with spooky glows and maybe a smoke machine.


----------



## tot13

dave the dead said:


> The flexible hose that I used was very lightweight, and yes, I reinforced it with 110 electrical wire. Some of the later models I made used pvc as arms...ya just gotta do what works for you...there is no right or wrong as long as the end product looks cool. Keep us updated with your progress!


Things haven't being going so well with our attempts with the Rising Spirits. I think our main problem is trying to be too dramatic with the pipe-bending. Once the weight is added, the weakened pipe just can't hold it up, even using 1" pipe. I thought I had it figured out with about a 9' Spirit, only to come out the next day and he was down to six feet, lol. I may just toss the stands and hang them all from tress, lol.

And Dave, I still think you should name this methodology you've created with pvc and hoses.


----------



## dave the dead

tot13 said:


> Things haven't being going so well with our attempts with the Rising Spirits. I think our main problem is trying to be too dramatic with the pipe-bending. Once the weight is added, the weakened pipe just can't hold it up, even using 1" pipe. I thought I had it figured out with about a 9' Spirit, only to come out the next day and he was down to six feet, lol. I may just toss the stands and hang them all from tress, lol.
> 
> And Dave, I still think you should name this methodology you've created with pvc and hoses.


Are you using Garden hose to build out the form? That may be part of your weight issue. The hose I used was water distribution hose, and I believe it designed for buried sprinkler systems. It is somewhat rigid, black plastic. It is extremely lightweight. I have also used the type of reinforced hose used in soda fountains ( ask your local coke or pepsi distributor for old hoses they have replaced...free!)Again...they are very lightweight compared to garden hose)

You are correct that a tight spiral will tend to collapse on itself. Mine were very loose flowing curves, and have held up fine over the years.

What would you suggest this method of armature construction be called? It is very useful and can be adapted to many other props... no clue what to call it though.


----------



## tot13

dave the dead said:


> Are you using Garden hose to build out the form? That may be part of your weight issue. The hose I used was water distribution hose, and I believe it designed for buried sprinkler systems. It is somewhat rigid, black plastic. It is extremely lightweight. I have also used the type of reinforced hose used in soda fountains ( ask your local coke or pepsi distributor for old hoses they have replaced...free!)Again...they are very lightweight compared to garden hose)
> 
> You are correct that a tight spiral will tend to collapse on itself. Mine were very loose flowing curves, and have held up fine over the years.
> 
> What would you suggest this method of armature construction be called? It is very useful and can be adapted to many other props... no clue what to call it though.


I've been using some very old black soaker hoses. It seems light, but compared to what you're using, it probably isn't. I can't just throw away this effort - I like what you've created too much and want to have a few props like this. I guess it'll come down to more trial and error.

Yes, I've seen pics of many of the other props you've created this way, and each is just, if not more, impressive as the Rising Spirits. I have no idea for a name, but I really think this methodology is something that will spread among prop-builders. It's relatively easy (for most, lol) and the effects are as varied as they are dramatic.

If you can't come up with a name yourself, maybe the other forum members have some suggestions.


----------



## MBrennan

I made a couple last year that hissed compressed air at unsuspecting passers-by, and another green-**** spewing fountain. 

Not sure how to post the pics--any help?


----------



## KevinS

This is a wonderful project - Thx Dave. I'm gathering the parts for my first effort.

For those who are struggling with the weight, I suggest you consider some materials from my line of work - Telecom/Electronics.

Look for black "shrink wrap" tubing and black "Split tube" (sometimes called "split Loom"). These are cable management products that are very lightweight and can be used in the place of hose.

Kevin


----------



## spinwitch

MBrennan said:


> I made a couple last year that hissed compressed air at unsuspecting passers-by, and another green-**** spewing fountain.
> 
> Not sure how to post the pics--any help?


As another relative newbie, I finally realized that you can't post attachments until you've posted 10 messages (I found those rules somewhere and now I can't find them again). So in a couple of posts you can put up pictures.


----------



## Roadliner08

Holly Evil!!! these things are cool... I've been doing a ton of research for something cool, yet not overdone (as our budget doesn't allow me to go as crazy as I dream lol) for my first haunt at my wife and I's new home. First time not in an apartment, and can't wait to scare the socks off of some neighbors. 

Originally gonig to be a few tombstones and a fog machine with a few strobe lights..... but now I HAVE to atleast try to make one of these. CAN'T WAIT!! Going to Home Depot for the supplies and a heat gun tomorrow!

CRAZY AWESOME job Dave!!!


----------



## Roadliner08

OH.... a question from a newbie... how did you go about making the mold for your skulls?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Revisiting this to remind everyone how freakin' cool it is. Beautifully done, Dave.

And Perfessor... we miss you.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I Agree Mr Chicken!
Great bump on a stellar thead.
Jana😃


----------



## dave the dead




----------



## Terrormaster

I miss seeing Dave's yearly yard haunt photos and the larger props he built. The rising spirits have always been some of my favorites - I made a few a few years ago.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I absolutely LOVE this thread. Rising Spirits is simply everything Halloween night is....:biggrinkin:


----------



## Mr_Chicken

I'm so glad you bumped this back up, P5. One of my all time favorites.

Hope you're well, Dave.


----------



## ithurt

Love seeing this.

Dave the dead has always been one of my all time favorite builders. 

Learned lots of my techniques from his threads.


----------



## skorch

So, I finally have some time to start building props and the one I really wanted to do seems to be removed. Anyone still have this design saved somewhere? The link on the first page has nothing there anymore.... Thanks in advance folks!


----------



## DarkOne

Is this helpful? or correct for that matter?https://s105.photobucket.com/user/davethedead/library?page=1

Then scroll to Rising Spirits on the left, there are 45 photos in the album.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^That's the correct album. Videos created in Photobucket disappeared a while ago, which is why the link in the first post doesn't work.


----------



## Brianaala

Oh no! The video is missing! Is it on youtube?


----------

